# SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?



## K3n$! (11. September 2011)

*SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Hey Leute,

ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen das Lenovo Ideapad S205 geholt. 
--> Lenovo IdeaPad S205, 4096MB, 500GB, FreeDOS, schwarz (M63D3GE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Leider ist mir das Gerät noch ein wenig zu langsam, gerade beim Systemstart.

In meinem Desktop PC bin ich eine SSD gewöhnt und daher dachte ich auch bei meinem kleinen Notebook an eine kleine schnelle SSD.
Nur bin ich noch unschlüssig, wie groß und welche Platte es ein soll. 
Ich habe kein großes Budget, weshalb eine kleine 64er SSD angenehm fürs Portemonnaie wäre.

Ich habe auch im Netz schon gelesen, dass es Probleme mit einigen SSDs geben soll. 
Bekannt ist, dass die Samsung 470 läuft. 

Ich habe bis jetzt die beiden ins Auge gefasst:

Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und eben die Samsung 470:

Samsung SSD 470 Series 64GB, 2.5", SATA II, retail (MZ5PA064HMCD-0A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Vom Preis her nehmen sie sich nichts. Die m4 ist neuer, aber ich nehme an, dass das Notebook noch kein Sata 3 unterstützt.

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle tun ? 

Ist die 64er zu klein ? Mit aktuell installiertem OS und ein paar Programmen wie Office und co. komme ich auf 37,9 GB lt. Windows.
Die aktuelle interne 500er Platte würde ich in ein USB 3.0 Gehäuse packen und mit nehmen. Trotzdem habe ich schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, nicht eine 120er SSD zu nehmen. 

--> OCZ Agility 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AGT3-25SAT3-120G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir meine Entscheidung erleichtern. 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Also ich hab in mein drei Jahre alten Notebook ne Crucial m4 64GB eingebaut und das läuft super, obwohl das Notebook nur SATAII hat. Wenn du auf dem Lappi nicht zockst sondern es zum arbeiten und iNet nutzt reichen die 64GB locker. 
Ich hab immer noch 40 GB frei obwohl schon alles drauf ist.
Also nimm die Crucial m4 und das sie SATAIII unterstützt nimmst du für umsonst mit. Man weiß nie obs du in der Zukunft noch gebrauchen kannst!


----------



## K3n$! (11. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Die 64GB Variante hat doch effektiv nur 59,XX GB oder ?
Bei meiner aktuellen Installation wären dann noch ca. 22GB frei.

Ich hoffe, das reicht. 

Weißt du, wie sich die Geschwindigkeit der m4 (Sata II) zur Samsung 470 verhält ?
Nutzt die m4 die ganze Speicherbandbreite des Sata II Anschlusses oder wäre die Samsung da sogar schneller ?


Edit: Ich habe eben auf der Crucial Page etwas sehr gutes gefunden: 

64GB, 2.5-inch Solid State Drive, upgrades for Lenovo IdeaPad S205 Netbook, CT2120810 from Crucial.com



> Guaranteed-compatible with the Lenovo IdeaPad S205



Sprich, die SSD läuft auch beim S205.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Die beiden SSD's geben sich am SATAII Port eigentlich nichts, wirst effektive keinen Unterschied merken. Würd an deiner Stelle wirklich zur m4 greifen. Ob sie dir reicht, ich hab keine Ahnung was du so alles auf dein Lappi packst.....Bilder, Musik??? Also im normal Fall reichen die 64GB locker aus!


----------



## K3n$! (11. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Bilder und Musik würde ich auf jeden Fall auslagern. 
Daten kommen ohnehin auf die Externe. 

Ich denk, ich werd bei der m4 bleiben. 

Wär super, wenn vielleicht jemand hier ist, der die m4 schon in Verbindung mit dem S205 getestet hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Ich hoffe du weißt das der HDD Tausch bei dem Lenovo keine leichte Sache ist, das misst Ding hat leider keine HDD Klappe so wie jedes anständige Notebook. Hier das du siehst auf was du dich da einlässt:

Lenovo IdeaPad S205 RAM und HDD aufrüsten ist kein leichtes Unterfangen (Video)


----------



## K3n$! (11. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Das habe ich auch schon gehört, aber ich denke, dass ist es mir Wert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Schau dir aber das Video vorher an das ich oben gepostet hab, also ein wenig Handwerklichesgeschick solltest du schon haben!


----------



## K3n$! (11. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Es sieht auf jeden Fall machbar aus. Und alle diejenigen, die eine SSD verbaut haben, schafften es auch 
So schwer stell ich mir das nicht vor. Und zum ersten Mal an Hardware schraube ich ja auch nicht


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

das wird hulk jetzt nicht schmecken das ich mich einmische aber ich glaub ich kann ganz gut mitreden 

Habe selber den Lenovo U160...der ist ja im prinzip fast baugleich...nur halt mit der Intel Plattform. Ich habe mal probeweise eine SSD drangehabt. mein fazit ist aber eher ernüchternd gewesen^^der unterbau ist so schwach, das du die ssd enorm ausbremst. Klar wirkt der laptop etwas flinker ...aber wenn du das teil hauptsächlich zum surfen nutzt hab ich dir einen besseren und vorallem billigern tip!

Nutzte den Ruhemodus! braucht keinen saft und booten dauert keine 30s mehr. fühlt sich also fast wie ne ssd an. super schnell oben, firefox evlt an und gleich loslegen. im firefox den HDD cache ausmachen (hat keine nachteile!!!) und du wirst das kleine ding selbt mit einer hdd nicht mehr wiedererkennen. 

Ich hoffe ich habe dich jetzt nicht zu sehr verwiert, aber du wirst das teil nicht wie am desk vergleichen können und zum reinen surfen gibt es günstigere varianten, wie von mir oben beschrieben.


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Nur bringt der Ruhemodus doch sicherlich auch nachteile mit sich. 
Ich war früher immer so faul und habe bei XP immer den Ruhemodus genutzt. Irgendwann brauchte mein PC dann 10-15min zum herunterfahren. Das ist nun auch nicht wirklich das wahre.


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

weißt du das unter Win7 ?  habs zwar noch nie gestoppt aber windows ist locker in 30s auch wieder aus. 
Ich mach halt ein oder zweimal im monat nen normalen neustart...also diese "arbeit" sind mir die 100€ allemal wert zu sparen. 

für was nutzt du den laptop und wo nutzt du ihn? ich drück auf aus klapp ihn zu und leg ihn weg, was juckt es mich da wie lange er noch rumrödelt?


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*



> für was nutzt du den laptop und wo nutzt du ihn?



Office und Internet, in der Schule und ab und an daheim.


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

achso ok, dann ist natürlich schon etwas wichtiger wie lange er zum runter fahren braucht  nutze ihn 99% daheim, da ist es wirklich absolute nebensache. 

Also wie du willst, kannst ja mal meine tips probieren, gerade auch das mit firefox (anleitung auf anfrage) und den ruhemodus eine woche oder so. wenns dir immer noch auf den kecks geht kannst ja immer noch eine ssd nachrüsten. ich will dich halt nur vor einer entäuschung bewahren. Die SSD fährt mit angezogener handbremse in diesem kleinen subbook. ich bin ja wahrlich ein verfechter der SSD aber in diesem fall dacht ich mir echt nur...ok?! Das solls schon gewesen sein? ^^


----------



## Hippi (14. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Hallo !! Zur Info für Dein Lenovo. Würde Dir nicht zu so einer kleine SSD raten. Habe selbst das Lenovo zum Top Preis gekauft. Habe nun eine Intel SSD Series 320 mit 120 GB eingesetzt und läuft super.( Der Umbau is nen Witz ) Da man ja doch mehr mit som Ding macht als nur Internet lieber ne größere nehmen. Aber aus erfahrung ist die ssd auf dem S 205 eh nicht super schnell wie im Home Desktop PC. Ich lagere zb. sämt. kleine Daten auf die SDHC Karte mit 64 gb aus. Die bleibt immer drinn und wird als Festplatte benutzt. Bedenke Du musst locker 30 % frei lassen. Sonst wird die Platte richtig ausgebremmst. Für das S205 nur ne SATA 2 einsetzen. Selbst die wird schon durch den lahmen chip und Speicheranbindung ausgebremmst.


----------



## K3n$! (14. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Ich glaub, ich werde erst mal probieren, ohne SSD auszukommen. 
Aber wenn ich eine kaufe, dann nur eine 64er. Ich habe leider kein Geld, um nochmal die hälfte des Notebooks nur für die SSD auszugeben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

Also wenns billiger sein soll und du nicht die absolut schnellste SSD brauchst die aber dennoch die Geschwindigkeitsvorzüge einer SSD gegenüber einer HDD hat dann nimm eine ätere Vertex Plus, die bekommst du schon für ca. 50€:

OCZ Vertex Plus 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-1VTXPL60G) in Festplatten: Solid State Drives (SSD) | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## K3n$! (27. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

So, ich das jetzt mit der Ruhezustand mal getestet und ich muss sagen, ich eigentlich recht zufrieden. 
Wenn ich durch die SSD keinen großen Performanceboost erwarten kann, dann bleib ich erst einmal bei dieser Lösung. 

Danke nochmal


----------



## roheed (27. September 2011)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

ja meine worte  bei dem schwachen Unterbau/laptop kannst dir das geld echt sparen und einfach den vorteil vom Ruhezustand nutzen. mach ich seit monaten und immer noch kein bock mir eine ssd für den lenovo zuzulegen. dafür sind sie mir dann doch noch zu teuer...vorallem in relation was der lenovo gekostet hat


----------



## giuvilas (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: SSD für Lenovo Ideapad S205 - 64GB oder doch mehr ?*

[YT]Lenovo Ideapad s205 - HDD vs SSD test - YouTube[/YT]


----------

